# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Klimenko

## smilinste

can anyone help with the translation of Klimenko, its my friend's surname.

----------


## Milanya1

> can anyone help with the translation of Klimenko, its my friend's surname.

 It is a Ukrainian name (ending -enko), it meand Klim's son (son of Klim).

----------


## FL

Klim is short form from Kliment, Klement (Gentle, gracious, indulgent in Latin).

----------


## mariashara

Russian surname of the same origin is Klimov. And it's common enough.

----------


## smilinste

thanks for all ur help,,  ::

----------

